# The Strange Magic of: Marvin Gaye



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Marvin Gaye, The Prince of Motown. What a talent! The listing of his achievements and accolades, in his influence on other performers, of his songs, of the effect of his career on the direction of soul and R&B music, runs to quite a length. And the sad relationship with his volatile, abusive father resulting in his tragic murder by his father at the age of only 44, only adds poignancy to the tale of a troubled life and a troubled mind. But the legacy are the songs--the growing despair of I Heard it Through the Grapevine, the playful, sly Let's Get it On, the overt sensuality of Sexual Healing, and the environmental awareness and concern of Mercy, Mercy Me (the Ecology), is capped by the deeply moving song here, _What's Going On._. Though perhaps prefigured by Sam Cooke, there was nobody quite like Marvin Gaye.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I know you're not an album guy, but What's Going On (the full album) is a masterpiece. Lyrically it was really a different direction for a Motown album.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One fine album that went under the radar somewhat was _Here, My Dear_. A double album released in 1978, it reflects Gaye's state of mind after his marriage to Anna Gordy (the sister of Motown mogul Berry) had disintegrated. It took over a year to record and even though a double album's worth of divorce-related spleen-venting and self-pity may seem unpromisingly self-indulgent, the quality of the music makes it more than worthwhile and Marvin himself manages to come over as genuinely hurt, confused and remorseful.

Bearing in mind that at least half of the album's royalties would be paid directly to his ex-wife to compensate for defaulting on earlier alimony payments perhaps he should have called it _Can You Feel Divorce?_ :devil:


----------



## Miles120 (Aug 11, 2016)

Some of Gay's tracks really do touch me. Whats going on and troubleman are clearly stand out tracks. A rare talent and in my opnion, largely forgotten and and underappreciated. Possibly due to the introduction of MTV that made music like candy; cheap and lacking in nutrition. Sadly tracks with substance and meaning, but lacked popular appeal, were largely replaced for commodity pop.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"We're all, ALL, sensitive people here at TalkClassical, with SO MUCH to give!". And as such we listen with rapt attention to Marvin Gaye serenade his latest love interest and try to persuade her to remove all her clothing.... One of his most smile-inducing songs!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

_Let's Get it On_, a whole album dedicated to the ritual of horizontal jogging - now that's what I call staying power. :lol:


----------

